# Ex Davey 97' F450 4x4 chip truck



## BlackOakTreeServ (Feb 14, 2013)

Im thinking about adding another chip truck to my business, but dont know to much about these trucks, just some stuff I found on the net.

Like in the title, its a 97' F450 ex-davey truck, 460 V8 gasser, 4 speed stick, 4x4, 100K miles.

Word has it ford never made a 4x4 dually in 97 and earlier, so davey sent these trucks in and had Harmon/herrington front axels installed,
leaf, T-case and the rest to make em 4x4.

Ive never drove one, dont know if there a piece of junk....anybody drive or own one?? info would be great!


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 14, 2013)

Never had one myself but If you can get the vin # a Ford dealer can tell you if it is a factory 4x4 or not. As far as th 460, my 91-F350 has one. Good power but a gas hog from hell, about 8 mpg towing a chipper with a easy dumper in the bed. Looks like a good truck, 2 things - bad on gas and that dump bed looks like it will fill up quick.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 14, 2013)

woodsman44 said:


> Im thinking about adding another chip truck to my business, but dont know to much about these trucks, just some stuff I found on the net.
> 
> Like in the title, its a 97' F450 ex-davey truck, 460 V8 gasser, 4 speed stick, 4x4, 100K miles.
> 
> ...



They surely never made a super duty 450 4x4 in that time era . I bought one with a blown 460 and parted it out , sold the body to GREENSTAR , I kept the doors , trans rears all the breakable parts , they are bad ass looking . How much are they asking I would love to own another .


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Feb 14, 2013)

Del, they might have with the F350's, but not the F450's

I talked to the guy selling this truck (they buy em from auctions) and he said When davey bought these new from ford, they taken them over to Marmon/Herrington for the Conversion...

The front axel is like a dana 70 or 80, with MH knuckles and ring and pinion center, just big, way bigger than a dana 60...he told me if you need disc's for this front axle there over $300 a pop per side..ouch!!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Feb 14, 2013)

Heres a pic when the did the conversion......very nice F450 dually!!


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 14, 2013)

Whats the asking price? Depending on how much they want those are good trucks i have a 93 f350 with the 7.3l diesel in it and its still pretty much running on factory parts other than minor stuff.


----------



## squad143 (Feb 14, 2013)

I've always like the look of those. Too bad it doesn't have a 7.3 in it. Sharp looking truck.


----------



## deevo (Feb 15, 2013)

woodsman44 said:


> Im thinking about adding another chip truck to my business, but dont know to much about these trucks, just some stuff I found on the net.
> 
> Like in the title, its a 97' F450 ex-davey truck, 460 V8 gasser, 4 speed stick, 4x4, 100K miles.
> 
> ...



Depending on the price I would go for it if it's not going to set you back too much, thats not that many miles for that truck. The 460's are strong engines, my neighbour is an ex OPP (police mechanic) and the cruisers in the late 70's/80's had them in them and used to get 400,000 k's outta them easy! The cars bodies went before the engines did. They replace all cruisers now before they hit 180,000. I have a 97 f-450 w/ the 460. Yeah the do burn through the gas but its a work truck and I don't start my to go for a leisurely drive. I have a minimum on a job before I start that thing up! I have a bit bigger box and under body storage boxes on mine. I have 211,000 k's on it and body is great and runs great, get it oil sprayed every year.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 15, 2013)

deevo said:


> Depending on the price I would go for it if it's not going to set you back too much, thats not that many miles for that truck. The 460's are strong engines, my neighbour is an ex OPP (police mechanic) and the cruisers in the late 70's/80's had them in them and used to get 400,000 k's outta them easy! The cars bodies went before the engines did. They replace all cruisers now before they hit 180,000. I have a 97 f-450 w/ the 460. Yeah the do burn through the gas but its a work truck and I don't start my to go for a leisurely drive. I have a minimum on a job before I start that thing up! I have a bit bigger box and under body storage boxes on mine. I have 211,000 k's on it and body is great and runs great, get it oil sprayed every year.



They had a few years where they ran aluminum heads in the 460 , and they were trash , but as far as I know that was mid 90's . But only for a few years


----------



## deevo (Feb 15, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> They had a few years where they ran aluminum heads in the 460 , and they were trash , but as far as I know that was mid 90's . But only for a few years



Yep stay clear of them, forgot to mention that as well!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Feb 15, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> They surely never made a super duty 450 4x4 in that time era . I bought one with a blown 460 and parted it out , sold the body to GREENSTAR , I kept the doors , trans rears all the breakable parts , they are bad ass looking . How much are they asking I would love to own another .





mattfr12 said:


> Whats the asking price? Depending on how much they want those are good trucks i have a 93 f350 with the 7.3l diesel in it and its still pretty much running on factory parts other than minor stuff.





deevo said:


> Depending on the price I would go for it if it's not going to set you back too much, thats not that many miles for that truck. The 460's are strong engines, my neighbour is an ex OPP (police mechanic) and the cruisers in the late 70's/80's had them in them and used to get 400,000 k's outta them easy! The cars bodies went before the engines did. They replace all cruisers now before they hit 180,000. I have a 97 f-450 w/ the 460. Yeah the do burn through the gas but its a work truck and I don't start my to go for a leisurely drive. I have a minimum on a job before I start that thing up! I have a bit bigger box and under body storage boxes on mine. I have 211,000 k's on it and body is great and runs great, get it oil sprayed every year.



He wants $9800, I dont think that is to bad, what you all think? pull the trigger? or run, dont walk...


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Feb 15, 2013)

squad143 said:


> I've always like the look of those. Too bad it doesn't have a 7.3 in it. Sharp looking truck.



Man I wish it had the SEVEN THREE PSD!!!!..it would be in my driveway right now!


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 15, 2013)

woodsman44 said:


> He wants $9800, I dont think that is to bad, what you all think? pull the trigger? or run, dont walk...



Doesn't seem to bad I'd try and work on them a bit. I think 8g's sound better. There are plenty of deals out there just gotta look around. My 93 f350 with 7.3 4x4 130k on it was 500$ Guy thought it was junk. Smokes when cold other than that gave been just driving it. I'm going out to plow in a few ill try and get some pictures in the dark.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Feb 15, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> Doesn't seem to bad I'd try and work on them a bit. I think 8g's sound better. There are plenty of deals out there just gotta look around. My 93 f350 with 7.3 4x4 130k on it was 500$ Guy thought it was junk. Smokes when cold other than that gave been just driving it. I'm going out to plow in a few ill try and get some pictures in the dark.



Thanks Matt!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 15, 2013)

woodsman44 said:


> Thanks Matt!


 sounds alright ..... Do they have more , cause man I would love to have one as well , if not can you ask if they have some on the east coast .


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 15, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> sounds alright ..... Do they have more , cause man I would love to have one as well , if not can you ask if they have some on the east coast .



They always Have them at the auctions down here. Im gonna go check out an Ex Bartlett chip truck its an international 4400 2004, i just got the flyer in the mail seems like all the bucket trucks they sell are always set up to go on the train tracks. Only problem is there always seems to be house bidders because there is no way people would pay what some of these guys bid this stuff up to. But everyone in a while i pull an ace out of the hole.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Feb 15, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> sounds alright ..... Do they have more , cause man I would love to have one as well , if not can you ask if they have some on the east coast .



101, I will sell you mine for 19K...lol...I will ask for you big guy


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 15, 2013)

woodsman44 said:


> 101, I will sell you mine for 19K...lol...I will ask for you big guy



Seriously tho woodsman they should move at least 1k on those things. i would only pay 12 for one in perfect shape that age, figure it as a 10-11k project your gonna paint it and some other odds and ends if you get it for 8 your alot farther ahead of the game. Go find some bargaining chips on them when you check one out. Bald tires, leaking dump piston, something that you have to say boy thats gonna need fixed right away how about helping me out.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 15, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> sounds alright ..... Do they have more , cause man I would love to have one as well , if not can you ask if they have some on the east coast .



I really want a smaller chip truck as well i wouldn't mind having one of those. The big trucks are pimp but get stuck like no other. I wouldn't even shake a stick at one that wasn't 4x4 those things are awesome for backyard work. I don't wanna spend a fortune on a little truck either i just cant do the ones with the man cab man thats a waste of space. If they had one closer i might be interested in putting a paint job on one of those.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 15, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> I really want a smaller chip truck as well i wouldn't mind having one of those. The big trucks are pimp but get stuck like no other. I wouldn't even shake a stick at one that wasn't 4x4 those things are awesome for backyard work. I don't wanna spend a fortune on a little truck either i just cant do the ones with the man cab man thats a waste of space. If they had one closer i might be interested in putting a paint job on one of those.



I had a 97 350 assplunger version,had a blown motor so I parted It out , sold the body and saddle box , and scrapped it , wasn't the 450 , I want one now after seeing the conversion and the stance they are mean looking


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 15, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> I had a 97 350 assplunger version,had a blown motor so I parted It out , sold the body and saddle box , and scrapped it , wasn't the 450 , I want one now after seeing the conversion and the stance they are mean looking



Ya looks like it would work well. That motor has a lot of slap to it i had a dump truck that had one in it and it was a rocket ship. Amazing that they will put a 460 in basically a pickup truck and then a 350 in a bucket what am i missing?

That motor for me was also easy to work on, Starter was a 15 minute change pulleys and other stuff where very accessible, i look at stuff like that more than anything. the new fords forget about it that #### is packed in there so tight it took me a few hours to get the turbo off my 550 the dealer told me they pulled the cab to do it. WTF? and thats why i sold it. whoever designed that needs kicked in the nads.


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 15, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> Only problem is there always seems to be house bidders because there is no way people would pay what some of these guys bid this stuff up to.



That's the thing with a lot, not all, but a lot of auctions these days. Same old seven or eight jackasses bid the stuff up to a price nobody short of a moron would pay. I was at an auction looking at some bucket trucks in Okla. about a year ago. Struck up a conversation with a guy who told me half of the crap there was at an auction he attended the prior month in Alabama. He told me it all "sold" for about three times what it was worth but here it is again with the same old bunch bidding it up.


----------



## deevo (Feb 16, 2013)

woodsman44 said:


> He wants $9800, I dont think that is to bad, what you all think? pull the trigger? or run, dont walk...



If it's in good -mint condition maybe that much. I would work him down as well. Is he selling all 3 of them>? Myself wouldn't pay more than 9 for it. Is it certified and all that good stuff? Looks like rust isn't an issue where you are by the looks of it. Here is a few pics of mine. View attachment 279473
View attachment 279474


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 16, 2013)

woodsman44 said:


> Del, they might have with the F350's, but not the F450's
> 
> I talked to the guy selling this truck (they buy em from auctions) and he said When davey bought these new from ford, they taken them over to Marmon/Herrington for the Conversion...
> 
> The front axel is like a dana 70 or 80, with MH knuckles and ring and pinion center, just big, way bigger than a dana 60...he told me if you need disc's for this front axle there over $300 a pop per side..ouch!!



This be true, when we buy trucks, they often get sent to a mod shop and they are built to our specs. Our shop in Kent, Ohio also builds them. When they are too busy, they sub it out.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 16, 2013)

sgreanbeans said:


> This be true, when we buy trucks, they often get sent to a mod shop and they are built to our specs. Our shop in Kent, Ohio also builds them. When they are too busy, they sub it out.



Wait can someone are my Forestry body bucket 4x4? Might get a lot more use out of it. I would guess to convert something like this would cost 20k or more since that's what the charge to put it in from the factory.

Seen it done with smaller trucks but never with larger at least around here.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 16, 2013)

call these guys


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 16, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> call these guys



That's bad ass. I will give them a call I'm guessing its super expensive tho. That Pete looks sick on those balloon tires. 

That actually opens up a whole new avenue I didn't think about. I'm after 4x4 anything anymore we try to work when there is snow n the ground and man pulling some of these trucks out has gotten old this year.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 16, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> That's bad ass. I will give them a call I'm guessing its super expensive tho. That Pete looks sick on those balloon tires.



I say 15/17 G's


----------



## squad143 (Feb 16, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> Wait can someone are my Forestry body bucket 4x4? Might get a lot more use out of it. I would guess to convert something like this would cost 20k or more since that's what the charge to put it in from the factory.
> 
> Seen it done with smaller trucks but never with larger at least around here.



You could just buy a stock International 4300 4x4 and have a forestry package put on that.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 16, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> I say 15/17 G's



I'd do 15 because a new 4x4 is close to 150. My FB STill has less than 7k on it maybe 300hours bought it new in 08. Truck runs and operates great but is street bound with any light snow or moisture.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 16, 2013)

squad143 said:


> You could just buy a stock International 4300 4x4 and have a forestry package put on that.



Already have on that I was gonna have turned into a rear mount. A new 4x4 international with dt466 and 4x4 is over 130k bought one two years ago.

Finding a good 4300 4400 used is tough anymore price has gone way up. It's really gone up on a tandem.

My forestry body brand new I paid 98k truck and everything new.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 16, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> Already have on that I was gonna have turned into a rear mount. A new 4x4 international with dt466 and 4x4 is over 130k bought one two years ago.
> 
> Finding a good 4300 4400 used is tough anymore price has gone way up. It's really gone up on a tandem.
> 
> My forestry body brand new I paid 98k truck and everything new.



You'd have to change your outriggers there not long enough to compensate the added height , they need to be lengthened


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 16, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> You'd have to change your outriggers there not long enough to compensate the added height , they need to be lengthened



Would be sweet. see what they say we might just end up trading hate to do it tho truck really hasn't seen much use like it should.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 16, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> You'd have to change your outriggers there not long enough to compensate the added height , they need to be lengthened



I saw this company on a Swamp Loggers episode a few months ago.

About EZ Trac - EZ Trac

No idea what they charge but it would get around the ride height issue. Pretty ingenious idea if you ask me.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 16, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> I saw this company on a Swamp Loggers episode a few months ago.
> 
> About EZ Trac - EZ Trac
> 
> No idea what they charge but it would get around the ride height issue. Pretty ingenious idea if you ask me.



That's a really neat idea


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 17, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> That's a really neat idea



It does look pretty cool , I wonder if they want over 20 for it , it looks pricey


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 17, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> Wait can someone are my Forestry body bucket 4x4? Might get a lot more use out of it. I would guess to convert something like this would cost 20k or more since that's what the charge to put it in from the factory.
> 
> Seen it done with smaller trucks but never with larger at least around here.




It could be done. I had a 4x4 bucket, my first one. It was sweet having that option.
We had a tag axle put on our old elevator, soon as we filled the box, it was over weight. Chipper box was a 12ft. Added the drop down tag, cost a little over 20g's. Then, since the truck was not CARB compliant, we sent it too Colorado. Wish I was here when that decision was made, could have saved 20g's. Lots of knee jerking in the past.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 18, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> It does look pretty cool , I wonder if they want over 20 for it , it looks pricey



I would guess that kind of stuff usually hits the wallet hard. anymore i don't even like looking at stuff thats not 4x4 you can be way more productive with it.


----------



## squad143 (Feb 18, 2013)

A lot of the steep cottage driveways leading to some of the properties I've worked on would be impossible to access without a small 4x4 chip truck. It has been invaluable.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 4, 2013)

Anyone ever do anything with one of these trucks?


----------



## Goose IBEW (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah, I would love to know more about that rig, like if the t case is divorced mounted. You could ditch the 460 and put a DT360 in it with an RTO-6610 and have a nice little truck that could pull loads along side most medium duty rigs. Those F-Superduty chassis trucks of that era are one heck of a mean unit. The only thing to watch out for is the diesel ones will be out lawed in California in the next year or two so there should be some nice rust free medium duty rigs coming out of the smog nazi state and headed towards the other 47 in the lower Continental U.S.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 4, 2013)

Goose IBEW said:


> Yeah, I would love to know more about that rig, like if the t case is divorced mounted. You could ditch the 460 and put a DT360 in it with an RTO-6610 and have a nice little truck that could pull loads along side most medium duty rigs. Those F-Superduty chassis trucks of that era are one heck of a mean unit. The only thing to watch out for is the diesel ones will be out lawed in California in the next year or two so there should be some nice rust free medium duty rigs coming out of the smog nazi state and headed towards the other 47 in the lower Continental U.S.



We east coasters have no chance of seeing them , they will all be picked thru and picked clean by the time they funnel over here


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Mar 4, 2013)

Goose IBEW said:


> Yeah, I would love to know more about that rig, like if the t case is divorced mounted. You could ditch the 460 and put a DT360 in it with an RTO-6610 and have a nice little truck that could pull loads along side most medium duty rigs. Those F-Superduty chassis trucks of that era are one heck of a mean unit. The only thing to watch out for is the diesel ones will be out lawed in California in the next year or two so there should be some nice rust free medium duty rigs coming out of the smog nazi state and headed towards the other 47 in the lower Continental U.S.



Heres some info on t-Case.

Going to leave 460 gasser in there, CA, C.A.R.B wants older diesels gone, unless you want to put in a 2010 diesel motor and up in there..$$$...that would be legal in above 14k GVW...14k and lower trucks are exempt for now....sheeesh, I hope Im getting this right, its all confusing....I will try to copy and paste CARB page on this matter


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 4, 2013)

woodsman44 said:


> Heres some info on t-Case.
> 
> Going to leave 460 gasser in there, CA, C.A.R.B wants older diesels gone, unless you want to put in a 2010 diesel motor and up in there..$$$...that would be legal in above 14k GVW...14k and lower trucks are exempt for now....sheeesh, I hope Im getting this right, its all confusing....I will try to copy and paste CARB page on this matter



Is that the build sheet for the truck ?


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Mar 5, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> Is that the build sheet for the truck ?



just a add I think from marmon herrington


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Mar 8, 2013)

Here it is, its in good condish, needs a few odds and ends like plugs, wires, check fluids in diff, trans, t-case ect..


----------



## squad143 (Mar 9, 2013)

Looks awesome.

Congrats


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 9, 2013)

woodsman44 said:


> Here it is, its in good condish, needs a few odds and ends like plugs, wires, check fluids in diff, trans, t-case ect..



It always amazes me when I see older trucks from cali or down south somewhere, when they reach that age up here they are just piles of rust. Keep your credit card handy at the pumps and have fun with those spark plugs! Seriously, the hardest one to reach will be the one that breaks!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Mar 9, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> It always amazes me when I see older trucks from cali or down south somewhere, when they reach that age up here they are just piles of rust. Keep your credit card handy at the pumps and have fun with those spark plugs! Seriously, the hardest one to reach will be the one that breaks!



LOL, ya, those plugs look hard to get at


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Mar 9, 2013)

The bee's knee's!!!

Very little surface rust on frame, dont see any on body so far...must be a cali truck!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 9, 2013)

woodsman44 said:


> The bee's knee's!!!
> 
> Very little surface rust on frame, dont see any on body so far...must be a cali truck!



That truck is mean as hell .....


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 10, 2013)

It deserves a set of real tires ...... Something that will move it threw mud ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 10, 2013)

It's no two wheel peel, its got that much going for it.. still a ford, though.
Congrats.


----------



## Pelorus (Mar 10, 2013)

I'd feel happy to be the owner of that truck. Looks good.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 10, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> I'd feel happy to be the owner of that truck. Looks good.



An old school 450 with 4x4 , yea we would all like to have one , I had a 89 that I wanted to convert and when faced with the price to do the work to a 26 year old truck I opted out . I wanted him to ask for one for me , but it was the only one


----------



## Goose IBEW (Mar 10, 2013)

Congrats, that's a very rare truck. Looks like it will climb up the side of a building if given the chance.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Mar 10, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> It deserves a set of real tires ...... Something that will move it threw mud ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yes, I agree, need tires for dirt, mud and snow...no wimpy tires for city slicker streets... mabey BFG's mud terrains, just thinking out loud


----------



## deevo (Mar 11, 2013)

woodsman44 said:


> LOL, ya, those plugs look hard to get at



Funny Blakes mentioned what he did, last week i was leaving a job, hit a huge a#$ puddle, truck starting running rough. One of the wires had a slight crack in it. Next day i go to the autoparts store and picked up some new wires, plugs, dist cap. First one on the passenger side near the back cam off and easy to get at, second one i get to, took off the boot........guess what came with it! The plugs porcelein came right out,all that was left was the threads going into the cylinder.......WTF times 100!!!!! Now I am pissed, go to the next cylinder......same freakin thing. i couldn't believe it!!!! I have only owned the truck for a year and a half. Every other plug was easy to get at and man, the tardo that owned it before me i don't think ever changed the plugs.....ever! the rest of the plugs the electrodes were all shot and missing! Basically the truck was only running on half the engine!!!! So had to get it towed to the garage I use when I can't fix something myself. They got the 2 threads out with the extractor tool they have with minimal cost. Did a compression test as I asked them and everythings good and strong! I was s#$#%g my pants when this happened!!! Now it's like a brand new truck and runs very strong. ( I thought it did before) If I ever bought another i would get the owner to change all this before hand. I was lucky and they got threads out with taking off the heads


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 11, 2013)

deevo said:


> Funny Blakes mentioned what he did, last week i was leaving a job, hit a huge a#$ puddle, truck starting running rough. One of the wires had a slight crack in it. Next day i go to the autoparts store and picked up some new wires, plugs, dist cap. First one on the passenger side near the back cam off and easy to get at, second one i get to, took off the boot........guess what came with it! The plugs porcelein came right out,all that was left was the threads going into the cylinder.......WTF times 100!!!!! Now I am pissed, go to the next cylinder......same freakin thing. i couldn't believe it!!!! I have only owned the truck for a year and a half. Every other plug was easy to get at and man, the tardo that owned it before me i don't think ever changed the plugs.....ever! the rest of the plugs the electrodes were all shot and missing! Basically the truck was only running on half the engine!!!! So had to get it towed to the garage I use when I can't fix something myself. They got the 2 threads out with the extractor tool they have with minimal cost. Did a compression test as I asked them and everythings good and strong! I was s#$#%g my pants when this happened!!! Now it's like a brand new truck and runs very strong. ( I thought it did before) If I ever bought another i would get the owner to change all this before hand. I was lucky and they got threads out with taking off the heads



So basically you scored a new truck by simply changing plugs ... Congratulations ! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 11, 2013)

deevo said:


> Funny Blakes mentioned what he did, last week i was leaving a job, hit a huge a#$ puddle, truck starting running rough. One of the wires had a slight crack in it. Next day i go to the autoparts store and picked up some new wires, plugs, dist cap. First one on the passenger side near the back cam off and easy to get at, second one i get to, took off the boot........guess what came with it! The plugs porcelein came right out,all that was left was the threads going into the cylinder.......WTF times 100!!!!! Now I am pissed, go to the next cylinder......same freakin thing. i couldn't believe it!!!! I have only owned the truck for a year and a half. Every other plug was easy to get at and man, the tardo that owned it before me i don't think ever changed the plugs.....ever! the rest of the plugs the electrodes were all shot and missing! Basically the truck was only running on half the engine!!!! So had to get it towed to the garage I use when I can't fix something myself. They got the 2 threads out with the extractor tool they have with minimal cost. Did a compression test as I asked them and everythings good and strong! I was s#$#%g my pants when this happened!!! Now it's like a brand new truck and runs very strong. ( I thought it did before) If I ever bought another i would get the owner to change all this before hand. I was lucky and they got threads out with taking off the heads



I think anyone who has owned a 460, including myself, has a similar story. Hardest one to reach on the passengers side broke off when we did ours. Had to drill it and use an easy out to get it if I remember right.


----------



## deevo (Mar 11, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> I think anyone who has owned a 460, including myself, has a similar story. Hardest one to reach on the passengers side broke off when we did ours. Had to drill it and use an easy out to get it if I remember right.



View attachment 283962

This one would be one of the better ones I pulled out!


----------



## deevo (Mar 11, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> So basically you scored a new truck by simply changing plugs ... Congratulations ! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Something like that yes


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 11, 2013)

deevo said:


> View attachment 283962
> 
> This one would be one of the better ones I pulled out!



Electrolysis and heat from the exhaust manifold , they actually look better then some I've seen , I saw a truck once that literally the plug was so corroded to the block you couldn't hardly even see them !


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 11, 2013)

I dunno what the end price was for this rig, but there's not a snowballs chance in hell I would have paid anywhere near 10K for it.


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 11, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> I dunno what the end price was for this rig, but there's not a snowballs chance in hell I would have paid anywhere near 10K for it.



Where the hell have you been man? havent seen you dropping posts in a while. Around here 10k would be a steal people want so much for those old dumps the cheapest i ever got was a 1990 dodge power ram for 5500 and it was a pile of #### compared to that thing.


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 11, 2013)

woodsman44 said:


> The bee's knee's!!!
> 
> Very little surface rust on frame, dont see any on body so far...must be a cali truck!



You did good the green and your white shirts will look fly when your driving from job to jobs. Id put one of those in my fleet and I'm pretty picky. Ive had a lot of companies try and sell me the HINO truck no way I'm pretty set on international and chevy. Anymore ive been after a Kenworth im gonna do a single axle hook lift. Im over tandems to much money to run and i dont feel like i gain anything. Its like getting an f250 might as well do the f350, anymore I'm either single or triaxle.


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 11, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> Where the hell have you been man? havent seen you dropping posts in a while. Around here 10k would be a steal people want so much for those old dumps the cheapest i ever got was a 1990 dodge power ram for 5500 and it was a pile of #### compared to that thing.



Well, you're first mistake was buying a ram . 

You're right though, I've been a way for a cpl years, but it looks as though prices havegone through the roof as of late.

I see one guy in pen asking triple what he pays at auction for his white washed x aspluhnds. I don't know how he gets away with it honestly. 

Check out the post I made about the 201t, that'll give u a good idea about the #### sandwhich I took a huge bite of lol....


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 11, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> Well, you're first mistake was buying a ram .
> 
> You're right though, I've been a way for a cpl years, but it looks as though prices havegone through the roof as of late.
> 
> ...




To many people are sold on appearance a fresh paint job usually scares me. A seasoned operator will know what kind of wear on the paint a normal machine would have and wouldn't be to concerned. they put a Earl Schieb paint job on those trucks and double the price.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Mar 11, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> I dunno what the end price was for this rig, but there's not a snowballs chance in hell I would have paid anywhere near 10K for it.



Actually, 10K was a steal for this truck, its in very good condish and just a very little rust on running gear, no body rust at all.... the bad is that dumb emergency brake drum thingy on bake of t-case that the driveline connects to is shot...there spendy to rebuild or replace


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 11, 2013)

woodsman44 said:


> Actually, 10K was a steal for this truck, its in very good condish and just a very little rust on running gear, no body rust at all.... the bad is that dumb emergency brake drum thingy on bake of t-case that the driveline connects to is shot...there spendy to rebuild or replace



Fair deal...yeah. Steal...no.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Mar 11, 2013)

mckeetree said:


> Fair deal...yeah. Steal...no.



Not even fair, gas is 4 bucks a gallon out here, it will get 4 mpg,its got a 460, the box is 7 yards at best,its third party priced and rode hard by a bunch of strung out cali davey workers. Wish I'd seen this post I would put a stop to this madness.
As an example,My old outfit sold a 98 f800 with a cummins in it, 80k miles and a 14 yard royal box for 14k. With the price of fuel nobody should be driving gas with a little box. All I see is a lot of waisted time with that little box, good for davey workers bad for the residential tree guy footing the gas bill.


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 12, 2013)

woodsman44 said:


> Actually, 10K was a steal for this truck, its in very good condish and just a very little rust on running gear, no body rust at all.... the bad is that dumb emergency brake drum thingy on bake of t-case that the driveline connects to is shot...there spendy to rebuild or replace



"Steal" is a tremendously strong word to describe the purchase price for the truck. Thinkbof it this way, without the box that trck is worth at the most, a couple of grand. Then how much would a brand new box cost?. It looks like a nice truck, but itb wasnt a steal, at least not in my part of the country. 

Does your inspection stations test for ebrake operation?

I do like the truck, and I think the size would serve me well on trim jobs and small takedowns int the city, but I'd be in the 6-8 range depending on a close up inspection. Don't matter anyway I figure. You'll make up the difference in a week's worth of work....


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 12, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> "Steal" is a tremendously strong word to describe the purchase price for the truck.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 12, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> I dunno what the end price was for this rig, but there's not a snowballs chance in hell I would have paid anywhere near 10K for it.



You gotta be the cheapest bastard I know. just saying. That said, 8k would've been a better deal.. especially considering there's bound to be a ton of things that truck is gonna nickel and dime Woodsgirl to death with. lol. Of course the no rust thing would be huge up our way. A kid just stopped by over the weekend with an older (two wheel) 450 that they converted from gas to 7.3 diesel. Looked like he did a pretty good job too. I don't imagine it's all that hard to do.


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 12, 2013)

tree MDS said:


> You gotta be the cheapest bastard I know. just saying. That said, 8k would've been a better deal.. especially considering there's bound to be a ton of things that truck is gonna nickel and dime Woodsgirl to death with. lol. Of course the no rust thing would be huge up our way. A kid just stopped by over the weekend with an older (two wheel) 450 that they converted from gas to 7.3 diesel. Looked like he did a pretty good job too. I don't imagine it's all that hard to do.



I may agree with that, depending on who you know ;-)

I think 8K would have been reasonable, but still pricey. No way that truck is a 10K truck, it's just not. It's just like these x aspluhnd trucks that this guy --- sells. He gets them for 10-14 grand depending on the unit, slaps white paint on them and sells them for 40K!!!! That's an expensive paint job!!!!!!

And I know roughly what he pays for them, because I've purchased the same trucks from where he gets them from. 

I bet the guy who sold the OP the Davey truck paid around 3-4 grand for it at auction. No BS....


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 12, 2013)

I just bought a tight as a drum 99 7.3 F350 Dump with 54K on it and came with a 9ft MM1 plow. Needs manifolds. Dump sides are rough, but useable, floor is mint. Anyone care to take a guess what I paid? 

Not looking for a pat on the back, just proving a point....

We're talking about a 20 yer old big block gas burner with a tiny chip box here folks. 10K is ludicrous.....


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 12, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> I may agree with that, depending on who you know ;-)
> 
> I think 8K would have been reasonable, but still pricey. No way that truck is a 10K truck, it's just not. It's just like these x aspluhnd trucks that this guy --- sells. He gets them for 10-14 grand depending on the unit, slaps white paint on them and sells them for 40K!!!! That's an expensive paint job!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, I know of the white wash deal first hand. I kinda took a beating, but that's old news. In the end it worked out. Not too many rear mount 4x4 buckets out there. I should put up a pic. I had it painted last year. 

Glad to see you back, man! Sorry to hear about your misfortunes!!


----------



## Pelorus (Mar 12, 2013)

I dunno about ludicrous. I paid $6 grand for a new 6ton cap. 5X10 dump trailer after I old my old '86 Int (S-1900 , DT466) forestry bucket (L-45 Asplundh......1972 yikes) that I paid $15 G for. It only needed two front tires to pass the safety, and in the six or so years I ran it, it never ate a big hole in my wallet either. 

I think $10G for that particular truck would be mighty enticing up this way, and it would pay for itself pretty quick.


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 12, 2013)

tree MDS said:


> Unfortunately, I know of the white wash deal first hand. I kinda took a beating, but that's old news. In the end it worked out. Not too many rear mount 4x4 buckets out there. I should put up a pic. I had it painted last year.
> 
> Glad to see you back, man! Sorry to hear about your misfortunes!!



Thank you sir, and I would love to find a truck like you have for a reasonable price. I remember you sending me a pic of it working in a back yard a cpl years back. I'll be damned if I'm going to pay 40K for one off of chuckles though.. He can keep them.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 12, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> Thank you sir, and I would love to find a truck like you have for a reasonable price. I remember you sending me a pic of it working in a back yard a cpl years back. I'll be damned if I'm going to pay 40K for one off of chuckles though.. He can keep them.



I didn't even have a driver's license back when I bought my bucket, so I was kinda forced to just buy it sight unseen.  

Thank God I'm never gonna have to do that again!! Lesson well learned!


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 12, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> I dunno about ludicrous. I paid $6 grand for a new 6ton cap. 5X10 dump trailer after I old my old '86 Int (S-1900 , DT466) forestry bucket (L-45 Asplundh......1972 yikes) that I paid $15 G for. It only needed two front tires to pass the safety, and in the six or so years I ran it, it never ate a big hole in my wallet either.
> 
> I think $10G for that particular truck would be mighty enticing up this way, and it would pay for itself pretty quick.



I would've died to get my hands on that truck back when I was a young climber, dreaming of going on my own!! Of course 15 or 16 years ago, 4x4 duallys were a lot harder to come by.


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 12, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> I dunno about ludicrous. I paid $6 grand for a new 6ton cap. 5X10 dump trailer after I old my old '86 Int (S-1900 , DT466) forestry bucket (L-45 Asplundh......1972 yikes) that I paid $15 G for. It only needed two front tires to pass the safety, and in the six or so years I ran it, it never ate a big hole in my wallet either.
> 
> I think $10G for that particular truck would be mighty enticing up this way, and it would pay for itself pretty quick.



I said in a prior post that it would make up the difference pretty quick on the job, I agree there.

I dunno, I'm always in the classifieds, and as such have gotten some smoking deals being the opportunist I am. If I was to be a little less proactive, I guess I wouldn't mind paying a premium for something hand delivered. Ive owned a fair amount of equipment, including three bucket trucks no older than a 94 and I didnt pay over 16K for any of them, 00 INT DT466 FP ALC 50/55 with 50K 94 INT RM LR4 50/55 with 200K refit, and a 97 GMC X Asplundh with a 55/60 LR3 with 60ish K..... 

So if you can see my point....


----------



## Pelorus (Mar 12, 2013)

I ain't gonna say so and so paid way too much for this or that piece of used equipment.
It's up to the buyer to be educated and savvy. I think this buyer did his research and due diligence. A lot more than I can say about myself with some of the lousy decisions I've made.


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 12, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> I ain't gonna say so and so paid way too much for this or that piece of used equipment.
> It's up to the buyer to be educated and savvy. I think this buyer did his research and due diligence. A lot more than I can say about myself with some of the lousy decisions I've made.




I hear you there. First dump I bought I could have done without. I mean no offense to anyone. I like these conversations, one of my favorite things about this biz is the new toys.


----------



## Goose IBEW (Mar 12, 2013)

tree MDS said:


> You gotta be the cheapest bastard I know. just saying. That said, 8k would've been a better deal.. especially considering there's bound to be a ton of things that truck is gonna nickel and dime Woodsgirl to death with. lol. Of course the no rust thing would be huge up our way. A kid just stopped by over the weekend with an older (two wheel) 450 that they converted from gas to 7.3 diesel. Looked like he did a pretty good job too. I don't imagine it's all that hard to do.



Woodsman is from Kail so the diesel route would force him to install a 2010 or newer powerplant, any other way will put the truck out to pasture in a few years. I agree, a 7.3 IDI or Powerstroke would rock the house, as would a 6BT Cummins or a DT360. The state of California simply does not care about small business as the small guy will be affected the most with these up coming law changes. 

As far as the worth of this particular rig, I think a 10 lug F-Superduty 4x4 is a pretty rare beast. The cab and chassis should carry a premium value any way you cut it. Remember, the 4x4 conversion is anywhere from 15 to 20 some thousand dollars to have done. The truck is straight and rust free, I can't see why a 10 year newer F450 with the v10 triton would be any better.


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 12, 2013)

Goose IBEW said:


> Woodsman is from Kail so the diesel route would force him to install a 2010 or newer powerplant, any other way will put the truck out to pasture in a few years. I agree, a 7.3 IDI or Powerstroke would rock the house, as would a 6BT Cummins or a DT360. The state of California simply does not care about small business as the small guy will be affected the most with these up coming law changes.
> 
> As far as the worth of this particular rig, I think a 10 lug F-Superduty 4x4 is a pretty rare beast. The cab and chassis should carry a premium value any way you cut it. Remember, the 4x4 conversion is anywhere from 15 to 20 some thousand dollars to have done. The truck is straight and rust free, I can't see why a 10 year newer F450 with the v10 triton would be any better.



Great point with the Cali reference. That probably makes the difference right there.. Just so I understand this correctly.. Even a previously reg'd pre 2010 deez in Cali is a no go now?


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 12, 2013)

Had to stop and get a pick of this beauty today!! 
View attachment 284159


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 12, 2013)

tree MDS said:


> Had to stop and get a pick of this beauty today!!
> View attachment 284159



Dang, you building a chip dump?


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 12, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> Dang, you building a chip dump?



No, just driving by the dealer where I bought my IH. Sadly, that's somebody else's baby.. I just stopped by to drool on her for a few. lol.


----------



## treeman75 (Mar 12, 2013)

I have always shopped around for a few months before I buy anything and feel I have most always gotten a good deal.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 12, 2013)

treeman75 said:


> I have always shopped around for a few months before I buy anything and feel I have most always gotten a good deal.



Me too, for the most part. My bucket might have been slightly misrepresented (to put it kindly), but is still a sweet truck, and mostly straightened out now. Title is in the drawer too now, so water under the bridge at this point. Everything else I've done awesome with. I guess when you're poor, you have to spend wisely. lol.


----------



## deevo (Mar 12, 2013)

tree MDS said:


> Had to stop and get a pick of this beauty today!!
> View attachment 284159



That is a fire truck chasis, you plan on building a fire dept?


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 12, 2013)

deevo said:


> That is a fire truck chasis, you plan on building a fire dept?



Nothing a couple gallons of "faded asplundh orange" couldn't fix!!


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 12, 2013)

tree MDS said:


> Nothing a couple gallons of "faded asplundh orange" couldn't fix!!



You've got that all wrong... Tom Sawyer white wash paint is what CURES faded asplundh orange......


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 12, 2013)

Green overrides both! Lol.
View attachment 284177


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 12, 2013)

tree MDS said:


> Green overrides both! Lol.
> View attachment 284177



I want my trucks to look like that.... Sigh.....


----------



## Pelorus (Mar 12, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> I want my trucks to look like that.... Sigh.....



Me too.......it's part if the 10, um 15 year plan.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks, man! Did the chipper too. 
View attachment 284178


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 12, 2013)

tree MDS said:


> Thanks, man! Did the chipper too.
> View attachment 284178



Does that chipper have clearcoat on it too lol???? Super shiny!!


----------



## treeman75 (Mar 12, 2013)

The green does look nice. Im painting my log loader white to match my bucket and my chip truck is going to have to stay red.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 12, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> Does that chipper have clearcoat on it too lol???? Super shiny!!



Single stage. Imron. There's about four gallons of epoxy sealer and Imron on that thing. I felt like going off on a project. I got that out my system.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Mar 12, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> I just bought a tight as a drum 99 7.3 F350 Dump with 54K on it and came with a 9ft MM1 plow. Needs manifolds. Dump sides are rough, but useable, floor is mint. Anyone care to take a guess what I paid?
> 
> Not looking for a pat on the back, just proving a point....
> 
> We're talking about a 20 yer old big block gas burner with a tiny chip box here folks. 10K is ludicrous.....



That 99 7.3 would be shut down in 2018 or close to that....like was said earlyer, you could pull the motor and install a 2010 or newer diesel motor and be ok for awhile, or install a PM filter on truck for 20K, yes thats $20,000 and be legal for older diesel......10K is starting to sound like a Steal for my truck, Oh, and its paid off!!!! lol


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 13, 2013)

*08 F550 4x4*

Does this help this conversation at all?
Used Chip Dump Trucks in California: 2008 Ford F-550 Chip Dump Truck in California $39,900


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 13, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> Does this help this conversation at all?
> Used Chip Dump Trucks in California: 2008 Ford F-550 Chip Dump Truck in California $39,900



So you're telling me besides the broads, and pretty beaches, it sucks to be in CA?


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 13, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> So you're telling me besides the broads, and pretty beaches, it sucks to be in CA?



That's what I got out of that.


----------



## Blades of stihl (Mar 15, 2013)

*Congratulations Woodsman44 ours is a very small club*

First off, you did fairly well considering replacement cost. These rigs are very solid and very rare. The seller of my truck said someone called the next day saying he'd pay asking ($4500) for the front axle and t-case and he could keep the carcase! The M-H setup is coveted by extreme mudders who want 44" tires on their F-350's. Google 4x4 dump and you're lookin' at 20k to start and that's flatbed. The first thing I did was put Goodyear wranglers on it. They are similar in price to BFG's ($1600 ouch ) but last longer (30k mi rating) I've switched all my rigs over, and they look knobbier. The next thing I did (after a quick gravel yard stop) was to get the e-brake shoes from Napa and it's not as bad as you think. $54 for the shoes plus $14 core and I was under the truck. The only special things you need are Torx sockets for the driveline and a bench or mini grinder. I had to remove some metal from the shoe body to get the drum back on and it would've been nice to know that before I fully re-installed them. The real ##### was the return springs. Use needlenose pliers to remove them, and to replace, fit the springs into the shoes then pull the J-hooks back over the post using a loop of string trimmer line. The bad news on these rigs is that they do get 4-5 mpg loaded, maybe 8 empty. Also exhaust leaks are common. I'm all worried about plugs after reading this post. Does yours have rear disc? That's a huge plus. You can google Marmon & Herrington for some off-road sites that alternately bash and praise these trucks for more info. Good luck, I think it's worth putting some love in.


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 15, 2013)

Blades of stihl said:


> First off, you did fairly well considering replacement cost. These rigs are very solid and very rare. The seller of my truck said someone called the next day saying he'd pay asking ($4500) for the front axle and t-case and he could keep the carcase! The M-H setup is coveted by extreme mudders who want 44" tires on their F-350's. Google 4x4 dump and you're lookin' at 20k to start and that's flatbed. The first thing I did was put Goodyear wranglers on it. They are similar in price to BFG's ($1600 ouch ) but last longer (30k mi rating) I've switched all my rigs over, and they look knobbier. The next thing I did (after a quick gravel yard stop) was to get the e-brake shoes from Napa and it's not as bad as you think. $54 for the shoes plus $14 core and I was under the truck. The only special things you need are Torx sockets for the driveline and a bench or mini grinder. I had to remove some metal from the shoe body to get the drum back on and it would've been nice to know that before I fully re-installed them. The real ##### was the return springs. Use needlenose pliers to remove them, and to replace, fit the springs into the shoes then pull the J-hooks back over the post using a loop of string trimmer line. The bad news on these rigs is that they do get 4-5 mpg loaded, maybe 8 empty. Also exhaust leaks are common. I'm all worried about plugs after reading this post. Does yours have rear disc? That's a huge plus. You can google Marmon & Herrington for some off-road sites that alternately bash and praise these trucks for more info. Good luck, I think it's worth putting some love in.




I guess my point is that it's not a collectors truck, it's a work 20YO big block gas burner work truck. 10K seems really high to me when you can get a decent diesel 50-55 WH Bucket truck for 5-8 grand more if you know where to look. Now add in the CA factor, and what I just wrote all goes out the window


----------



## Blades of stihl (Mar 15, 2013)

My list of requirements for this truck were; 4x4, manual trans, diesel, dually, dump, affordable. I am a fan of the 7.3 and I almost didn't look at this one when I realized that 7.5 liter wasn't a typo. When I saw the front axle and the army troop carrier dump bed I realized I wouldn't find a comparable truck for less than 20k in my area without getting lucky at an auction- which is hard in CA. So I picked it up and went straight to the tireshop, and I noticed their 1 ton service truck was a gasser Chevy. I asked the owner why she opted for gas when she clearly bought the truck new? She raised a very good point: she didn't want to get hit with huge repair bills when things started to wear out. The local diesel shop charged $600 to replace the water pump on the 7.3, the A.C. condenser was about the same, and I seem to recall paying $1800 for fuel pump and injectors! Best guess on the cost of those repairs to a gas motor? I am NOT saying the gas motor is better, just that there are balancing factors, like most fleet and private diesels in my area are auto trans, which get hammered by the torque, and those puppies ain't cheap! I didn't even Know how stringent these CARB laws were until after I went gas, I'd be screwed if I had bought one of those 95's I looked at. A side note: this truck has the turning radius of a cab over!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Mar 15, 2013)

Blades of stihl said:


> First off, you did fairly well considering replacement cost. These rigs are very solid and very rare. The seller of my truck said someone called the next day saying he'd pay asking ($4500) for the front axle and t-case and he could keep the carcase! The M-H setup is coveted by extreme mudders who want 44" tires on their F-350's. Google 4x4 dump and you're lookin' at 20k to start and that's flatbed. The first thing I did was put Goodyear wranglers on it. They are similar in price to BFG's ($1600 ouch ) but last longer (30k mi rating) I've switched all my rigs over, and they look knobbier. The next thing I did (after a quick gravel yard stop) was to get the e-brake shoes from Napa and it's not as bad as you think. $54 for the shoes plus $14 core and I was under the truck. The only special things you need are Torx sockets for the driveline and a bench or mini grinder. I had to remove some metal from the shoe body to get the drum back on and it would've been nice to know that before I fully re-installed them. The real ##### was the return springs. Use needlenose pliers to remove them, and to replace, fit the springs into the shoes then pull the J-hooks back over the post using a loop of string trimmer line. The bad news on these rigs is that they do get 4-5 mpg loaded, maybe 8 empty. Also exhaust leaks are common. I'm all worried about plugs after reading this post. Does yours have rear disc? That's a huge plus. You can google Marmon & Herrington for some off-road sites that alternately bash and praise these trucks for more info. Good luck, I think it's worth putting some love in.



Thanks Blade!!, like the info on the E-brake, I think I will have a go at it, need to get it done.

Love your truck, nice buy!

I have the dana 80 rear with disc's, thank goodness, hate drums....


----------



## Aminator (Mar 15, 2013)

woodsman44 said:


> That 99 7.3 would be shut down in 2018 or close to that....like was said earlyer, you could pull the motor and install a 2010 or newer diesel motor and be ok for awhile, or install a PM filter on truck for 20K, yes thats $20,000 and be legal for older diesel......10K is starting to sound like a Steal for my truck, Oh, and its paid off!!!! lol



Is this federal or only CA?


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 15, 2013)

Aminator said:


> Is this federal or only CA?



That's CA only for now but other States are writing their own regs as we type.


----------



## deevo (Mar 16, 2013)

woodsman44 said:


> Thanks Blade!!, like the info on the E-brake, I think I will have a go at it, need to get it done.
> 
> Love your truck, nice buy!
> 
> I have the dana 80 rear with disc's, thank goodness, hate drums....



Yeah I have that set up as well on mine, did the discs/calipers last year, pretty easy job.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Mar 16, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> So you're telling me besides the broads, and pretty beaches, it sucks to be in CA?



YES! the trucks have no rust, so that's good too, but not much else. Driving out here is just like that scene in the Matrix. One accident and the whole place gets shut down. You can be 20 miles away from the accident and still get stuck in traffic. The other day I did 3 bids, total time at all 3 was around 45 minutes, took me over 5 hours.............

But then u go to the beach and remember why u came! Just wear dark sunglasses...............


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 16, 2013)

That Socal baby. Worst traffic this side of the Rockies. Northern Cal isn't nearly as bad. We get good a avoiding such crap but every once in a while we're really hating life.


----------



## Goose IBEW (Mar 16, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> Great point with the Cali reference. That probably makes the difference right there.. Just so I understand this correctly.. Even a previously reg'd pre 2010 deez in Cali is a no go now?



In either 2013 or 2014, you will be able to file for a one year extension on any pre 1995 diesel 14,000gvw and up. After that one year, you're done. 1995-2009 diesels will slowly be be decommissioned in the same manner on a tiered system. By about 2022, all medium duty trucks in Kali will be 2010 or newer. It is also my understanding that if you go the retrofit route, you need to install a 2010 engine, electronics and particulate system. I do not believe a simple bolt on DPF will get you where you need to be. 

An older diesel such as an IDI or 12 valve Cummins would probably clog up that filter in about 10 seconds flat anyways.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 16, 2013)

Goose IBEW said:


> In either 2013 or 2014, you will be able to file for a one year extension on any pre 1995 diesel 14,000gvw and up. After that one year, you're done. 1995-2009 diesels will slowly be be decommissioned in the same manner on a tiered system. By about 2022, all medium duty trucks in Kali will be 2010 or newer. It is also my understanding that if you go the retrofit route, you need to install a 2010 engine, electronics and particulate system. I do not believe a simple bolt on DPF will get you where you need to be.
> 
> An older diesel such as an IDI or 12 valve Cummins would probably clog up that filter in about 10 seconds flat anyways.



Goose, you are rather well versed in Cal CARB laws for a Jersey guy. How is that? 
One thing though, truck over 26,000 GVW need to be retrofitted now. 14k to 26K gvw truck start in 2015 and are retroactive by 21 years.
So in 2015 all pre-1994 trucks need a 2010 engine or newer, 2016 all 94-95, so on and so forth.
View attachment 284958


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 16, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> Goose, you are rather well versed in Cal CARB laws for a Jersey guy. How is that?
> One thing though, truck over 26,000 GVW need to be retrofitted now. 14k to 26K gvw truck start in 2015 and are retroactive by 21 years.
> So in 2015 all pre-1994 trucks need a 2010 engine or newer, 2016 all 94-95, so on and so forth.
> View attachment 284958



That's a whole lotta BS... I know you said that other states are considering similar legislation, but the politicians here in MA would be tarred and feathered before any nonsense like that was ever passed..


----------



## Goose IBEW (Mar 16, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> Goose, you are rather well versed in Cal CARB laws for a Jersey guy. How is that?
> One thing though, truck over 26,000 GVW need to be retrofitted now. 14k to 26K gvw truck start in 2015 and are retroactive by 21 years.
> So in 2015 all pre-1994 trucks need a 2010 engine or newer, 2016 all 94-95, so on and so forth.
> View attachment 284958



I am a big fan of the 83-94 Ford diesels and a member of the oilburners.net forum. There is a member there that goes by Towcat who owns a towing/autobody operation in Kali. The back bone of his operation is a fleet of about 6 vintage Ford diesels. These trucks average about 250 miles per day and simply get the job done with the least amount of money AND the most reliability. His F-Superduties have logged and documented over 980,000 miles on one engine. These are seriously well built trucks and I would put them against any newer truck as far as cost per mile goes and overall reliability. 

Enough of my rambling, Towcat has been keeping the oilburners.net community well informed on the CARB laws as they directly affect the core of his operation.


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 16, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> That's a whole lotta BS... I know you said that other states are considering similar legislation, but the politicians here in MA would be tarred and feathered before any nonsense like that was ever passed..



Are you figuring out that Cal. is pretty much nonsense Inc. I remember my old boss telling a prospective hire from Cal. that the only thing he ever saw come out of Cal. was hot rods and queers and that he didn't see any wheels on him.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 16, 2013)

mckeetree said:


> Are you figuring out that Cal. is pretty much nonsense Inc. I remember my old boss telling a prospective hire from Cal. that the only thing he ever saw come out of Cal. was hot rods and queers and that he didn't see any wheels on him.


YOur old boss as an #######. If he said that to me i'd probably give him a 044 enema.


----------



## Blades of stihl (Mar 17, 2013)

mckeetree said:


> Are you figuring out that Cal. is pretty much nonsense Inc. I remember my old boss telling a prospective hire from Cal. that the only thing he ever saw come out of Cal. was hot rods and queers and that he didn't see any wheels on him.



Hey now, You know fast food was invented and developed in C.A., and is now a worldwide phenomenon? See we do good stuff! How about production framing? all those tract houses? The concept came from right here baby. Oh yeah, let's not forget the film industry, Hollywood made it what it is. I think we invented tree-huggers too! Seriously, though, it sucks ass to be limited in vehicle choices because diesels are obviously better, and the older diesels are better than newer at least for ford. Around here EVERYBODY drives a 3/4 ton diesel, most are lifted and many of the more arrogant drivers actually enjoy the giant clouds of black stinky smoke they can produce by stomping the throttle, this is especially noticeable at stoplights when there is a line of cars behind one of them. Yes, we have hicks too... I think what people don't realize about the CARB laws is that it is a response to a real problem. Just as if you've never seen a giant redwood up close you can't begin to imagine how massive and humbling they are, if you've never pulled into the L.A. basin, you have no idea HOW BAD the smog really is! Most of Ca. has wonderfully fresh air and it's a HUGE state, but the CARB law are being enacted statewide to remedy the major air quality problems of just a handful of counties. These counties contain a majority of the state's population, and industries, so voting and lobbying is skewed toward the needs of the metropolis. I have long felt that C.A. should be two states (like the Carolinas) because everything is so different north to south, and this is one more reason. Don't pity us too much though, it is a great place to live and there are enough trees to go around.


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 17, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> YOur old boss as an #######. If he said that to me i'd probably give him a 044 enema.



Yeah, the old boss was a little rough around the edges. Cal. is packed with nonsense though...you know that.


----------



## Blades of stihl (Mar 18, 2013)

mckeetree said:


> Are you figuring out that Cal. is pretty much nonsense Inc. I remember my old boss telling a prospective hire from Cal. that the only thing he ever saw come out of Cal. was hot rods and queers and that he didn't see any wheels on him.



Hey now, did you know that fast food was invented and perfected is C.A., and is now a worldwide phenomenon? See we do good stuff. How about production framing? all those tract houses? Concept was born right here, baby! Don't forget the film industry, all those stupid movies wouldn't exist without Hollywood. I think we also invented tree-huggers. Seriously, though it sucks bigtime having our vehicle choices limited by the nanny state. Deisels are clearly superior and the older diesels are better than newer at least for Ford. Everyone around here has 3/4 ton diesel 4x4's, most are lifted, and many of the more arrogant drivers truly enjoy the giant black cloud of stinky smoke they can produce when they stomp the throttle. This is especially noticeable at stoplights when one of them is at the front of a big line of cars. Yes we have hicks too. I think what people don't realize about the CARB laws is that they are in response to a real problem. Just as, if you've never seen a gigantic redwood up close, you can't begin to imagine how majestic and humbling they are, if you've never pulled into the L.A. basin at sunset, you have no concept of HOW BAD the smog really is. Most of C.A. has wonderfully fresh air and it's a huge state, but the CARB laws are being enacted to address the serious air quality problems of just a handful of counties. These counties have the majority of the state's population and industry, so voting and lobbying is skewed to the need of the metropolis. I have long felt that C.A. should be two states (like the Carolinas) because of the major differences between the north and south and this is one more reason why. Don't feel too bad for us though, it's a great place to live and there are more than enough trees to go around.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 19, 2013)

Ya, what he said.


----------



## Blades of stihl (Mar 24, 2013)

*Here's some photos of the sides*

I had to customize these because the previous owner cut the troop carrier down from 12' to 10'. This truck is a serious gas pig! What I don't understand about the CARB laws is, how is getting 4 miles per gallon in a gas burner better for the planet than getting 8 miles to the gallon in a diesel? I just replaced the plugs, cap & rotor, hoping mpg will improve.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 24, 2013)

Blades of stihl said:


> I had to customize these because the previous owner cut the troop carrier down from 12' to 10'. This truck is a serious gas pig! What I don't understand about the CARB laws is, how is getting 4 miles per gallon in a gas burner better for the planet than getting 8 miles to the gallon in a diesel? I just replaced the plugs, cap & rotor, hoping mpg will improve.



That truck wasn't built with MPG's in mind , as a matter of fact most of them never saw asphalt roads except to move from one mud hole to another , they are tough access trucks . But as a owner of one I am sure you kinda already knew that .


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Mar 24, 2013)

Blades of stihl said:


> I had to customize these because the previous owner cut the troop carrier down from 12' to 10'. This truck is a serious gas pig! What I don't understand about the CARB laws is, how is getting 4 miles per gallon in a gas burner better for the planet than getting 8 miles to the gallon in a diesel? I just replaced the plugs, cap & rotor, hoping mpg will improve.



Looking good blades, like that ex-military dump


----------



## gtrees (Mar 24, 2013)

sgreanbeans said:


> This be true, when we buy trucks, they often get sent to a mod shop and they are built to our specs. Our shop in Kent, Ohio also builds them. When they are too busy, they sub it out.



SUperior aerial?


----------



## Blades of stihl (Mar 24, 2013)

*Yeah, I know*

I just got back from the gravel quarry. Loaded 10,300#! Hauled it 12 miles up a steep mountain road and dumped it under a giant maple branch where the 10 wheeler couldn't go. My neighbor stopped by in his Tacoma and I showed him the dumper. First thing he said was "What does it get, like 5 mpg?" So I told him we'll go down to the quarry and each haul 10k out in as many trips as it takes, and see who burns more gas.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Mar 25, 2013)

Got frame, axels, leafs, steps and tool boxes painted up so far, next rims and bumper.

Green pig starting to look better.....


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 25, 2013)

woodsman44 said:


> Got frame, axels, leafs, steps and tool boxes painted up so far, next rims and bumper.
> 
> Green pig starting to look better.....



Bull#### .... Your ass man ..... That's not that old ford mud truck .... You still have the rubber covers on the spring perches .... Or you've been busy making it look nice


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Mar 25, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> Bull#### .... Your ass man ..... That's not that old ford mud truck .... You still have the rubber covers on the spring perches .... Or you've been busy making it look nice



101 man of little faith, been busy over weekend git in er done


----------



## Goose IBEW (Mar 26, 2013)

Looking good Woodsman. What kind of paint did you use?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 26, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> Bull#### .... Your ass man ..... That's not that old ford mud truck .... You still have the rubber covers on the spring perches .... Or you've been busy making it look nice



A two year old frame has more pock marks in my area than that 25 year old one does.


----------



## Blades of stihl (Mar 26, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> A two year old frame has more pock marks in my area than that 25 year old one does.



Now now, it's only 16 years old.


----------



## Goose IBEW (Mar 26, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> A two year old frame has more pock marks in my area than that 25 year old one does.



This exact statement is exactly the reason why trucks will generate different values in different areas of the country. I'm looking at a 1994 F Superduty right now and I will post some pictures. The Kali guys will puke, their 1966 Internationals have less rust but it's really in pretty good shape for our region. I'm looking at an L pack, 12' stake dump, 460, 5 speed, 142,000 miles. Needs a bit of elbow grease but a deal around here for about a grand. This truck in California would go straight to the scrap heap.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 26, 2013)

You got that right on both points. Its not that we don't have rust buckets (they come from the mountains and beaches) they just get bought up by the scrapers. The vast majority of equipment in Cal is completely rust free. That is why guys from NY by my stuff and why we never even bother looking the equipment coming out of the rust belt. There's a very good reason why trucks from NY to Chicago are cheap.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 28, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> You got that right on both points. Its not that we don't have rust buckets (they come from the mountains and beaches) they just get bought up by the scrapers. The vast majority of equipment in Cal is completely rust free. That is why guys from NY by my stuff and why we never even bother looking the equipment coming out of the rust belt. There's a very good reason why trucks from NY to Chicago are cheap.



Watch your tongue man , that'll be enough bad mouthing our trucks , is that why you wanna rape us for what you are trying to sell ? Just kidding ......... But really ......


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 28, 2013)

Brother I'm not "trying" to sell anything. I sell, and there is a good reason why. Even after I explain why you still can't hear it, I can't help that.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 28, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> Brother I'm not "trying" to sell anything. I sell, and there is a good reason why. Even after I explain why you still can't hear it, I can't help that.



I figured you'd hit me back with the quickness on that post .... Stay safe .


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 31, 2013)

woodsman44 said:


> 101 man of little faith, been busy over weekend git in er done



What did you paint the underside with? I gotta do my pickup the road salt here is tough on trucks


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 31, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> What did you paint the underside with? I gotta do my pickup the road salt here is tough on trucks



Use POR15


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 31, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> Use POR15



ya i have to do something ill look for it, my 2006 frames look worse than that cummins i bought the guy that owned it painted the frame like that i have to start doing the same.


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 31, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> ya i have to do something ill look for it, my 2006 frames look worse than that cummins i bought the guy that owned it painted the frame like that i have to start doing the same.



POR15 bonds with the steel on a molecular level. It will keep rust at bay indefinitely when applied properly.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 10, 2013)

Maiden voyage!


----------



## CRE1992 (Jul 1, 2013)

So how is the big beast holding up?

-Charles


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Jul 1, 2013)

Awesome!...I really like this truck, no problems at all, runs smooth.

I get people asking me if I want to sell it all the time

Had a couple of tree service's last week stop by saying they need a truck like this with 4x4


----------



## CRE1992 (Jul 2, 2013)

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> Awesome!...I really like this truck, no problems at all, runs smooth.
> 
> I get people asking me if I want to sell it all the time
> 
> Had a couple of tree service's last week stop by saying they need a truck like this with 4x4



Thats good! Hey don't forget about me I asked right after you got it! Lol. Good luck with it.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Jul 10, 2013)

i have a few of these idential chip trucks in stock but with the 7.3 diesel 4x4 

check them out if your still looking for a 4x4 chip truck

TriState Forestry Equipment - Home 

thanks joe


----------

